# Smacked that beach



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

Finally, one of them made it--my crystal runt.  She's way ahead of her sister and a few days ahead of my WWs.

Hacked her whilst watching a little American Idolatry.  Probably had 30-40% amber.  Had sampled her a couple of days ago and she packs a punch for a little gal. If you could see me, I'm grinning like an opossum eating feces.


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

And 3 more for show.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 6, 2009)

Nice buds, PH!


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 6, 2009)

Looks yummmmmy.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 6, 2009)

Looking good Pencil, I just took a Papaya last night myself. Nothing like fresh buds from the closet...take care..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 6, 2009)

:clap: 

Did she smell while you trimmed her?

Sticky fingers?

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> :clap:
> 
> Did she smell while you trimmed her?
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah.  Nicest evening I've had in years.  I'll stick a cyber finger in the monitor for everyone to get a sniff.:hubba: 

Thanks again, Hippy.  Was definitely worth the wait.  Now I just sit back and dry, baby, dry.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 6, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Finally, one of them made it--my crystal runt.  She's way ahead of her sister and a few days ahead of my WWs.
> 
> Hacked her whilst watching a little American Idolatry.  Probably had 30-40% amber.  Had sampled her a couple of days ago and she packs a punch for a little gal. If you could see me, I'm grinning like an opossum eating feces.



Let me draw everyone's attention to the cup hook trick in picture #2. Very cool.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 6, 2009)

congrats pencil well deserved victory my friend!


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Let me draw everyone's attention to the cup hook trick in picture #2. Very cool.


 
Has anyone else tried this?  Was looking around, trying to figure how to hang the lady and found my stash of random cup hooks.  Screwed them in, wrapped my tape label around to hold the stem snug as it dries. Works great.  I'm just over here thinking all the time about how to improve the human race. Well improving the part over here where MJ is spoken fluently.


----------



## 420benny (May 6, 2009)

Congrats! Nice McGyver trick on the hangers. I run twine in wooden clothes pins. String up a bunch of them by running the twine through the round holes of the spring. Then just slide them along the line and squeeze to release the buds. When done hanging the buds, just slide them all to one end until the next time.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 6, 2009)

I let my last bud hold the weight.

eace:


----------



## winstonwolf (May 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I let my last bud hold the weight.
> 
> eace:



Whew. I'm experiencing heavy duty cola-envy.


----------



## wmmeyer (May 6, 2009)

Totally AWEsome!!!  Gives us Newbies something to dream about.


----------



## IRISH (May 6, 2009)

nice bud PH!  ...bb...


----------



## PencilHead (May 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I let my last bud hold the weight.
> 
> eace:


 
Jeez, I wanna be Hippy when I grow up.  Man, those tings are huge!


----------



## 420benny (May 7, 2009)

There's never too many good hippies!


----------



## Moto-Man (May 8, 2009)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> Let me draw everyone's attention to the cup hook trick in picture #2. Very cool.



Thanks for pointing that out, WW, I'm also gonna incorporate the masking tape label when I harvest an a few weeks. Nice job, PH, looks awesome, very thorough work!

Cheers,


----------

